# Lensrentals.com does a teardown of the new Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III USM, compares it to version II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

> Lensrentals.com has completed a teardown of the brand new Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III and compares it to the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II. They discovered that there really isn’t any difference between the two in how they’re built.
> *From Lensrentals.com*
> Well, as Canon stated, there is no difference between the Mk II and Mk III versions. If you think there’s an optical or performance difference, please contact me about some Tennessee Beach-front property I have for sale. If you’re in the market for one of these in the near future, I’d snap up a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II at discount price if you can find it.
> If you really like the new color do what we do for touchup paint: take the tripod ring...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 1, 2018)

Ouch...


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 1, 2018)

Ouch indeed.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 1, 2018)

My guess is that the Mark III was necessary for the new RF system, it might contain some important updates for the AF system.


----------



## michi (Sep 1, 2018)

Right, probably just a software change in the lens. Now I'm going to look for a good deal on a II version......


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 1, 2018)

OK - I feel like a noob. I've owned the MkII for years. Just learned in the comments how to LOCK the IS. Had no idea! I guess that's what I get for only skimming the manual online shortly after purchase. LOL

In addition, this may explain why the one and only time my MkII dropped about 2ft on to a dirt road (in a soft case) that I thought I had broken it. But once I bumped it a few times, it was fixed. I suspected it was the IS mechanism that got stuck due to the shock. I guess I was right. And very lucky! Now I guess I'll start locking that lens!


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 3, 2018)

This is sad. Why to even bother with Mk. III release? 

I wonder, companies like Sigma and Tamron can take their single optical formula and launch it with different mount for 3-4 manufacturers. Could Canon just delay this wonderful release and instead of Mk. III announce it as 70-200 with RF mount by keeping the same optical formula?


----------

